# Reeve's jigs?



## Popeye (May 28, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find Reeve's Jigheads?


----------



## Nickk (May 28, 2008)

never heard of them but since my curiosity was piqued I ran a search, is this what you're looking for?

https://www.jdspinners.com/catalog.html


upon further investigation:

https://reeveslure.com/


----------



## Popeye (May 28, 2008)

See and JD is the one that told me about them and never told me he sells them.


----------

